# hello from perth!



## stella89 (May 6, 2008)

Hey!
ive been a lurker here for over 6 months and have finally decided to pluck up the courage and introduce myself. i got into mac around july last year and discovered specktra soon after - now my makeup drawer consists of nearly all mac!! this site is amazing and ive learnt so much from all you talented guys and gals.
hope to post more here in the future, maybe even a fotd if im not too chicken lol

p.s. glam soup is fabulous!


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 6, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Susanne (May 6, 2008)

here!


----------



## msmack (May 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (May 11, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (May 11, 2008)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 11, 2008)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im from Perth too!!

I heard from a little birdy (hehe) that a new MAC counter will be opening in DJs soon! :O


----------



## stella89 (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im from Perth too!!

I heard from a little birdy (hehe) that a new MAC counter will be opening in DJs soon! :O_

 

oooh i heard this too, how exciting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hopefully a freestanding store will pop up soon after (hey i can dream!)


----------



## boudoirblonde (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stella89* 

 
_oooh i heard this too, how exciting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hopefully a freestanding store will pop up soon after (hey i can dream!)_

 
that would be AWESOME, haha but I dont think we will be that lucky


----------



## Xqueeze_me (May 13, 2008)

Welcome to Specktraaaaaaa, stella89! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oooh! I heard from a friend (living in Perth) that the store will be opening soon too! Yay for everyone in Perth! I'm fueling my friend's MAC pigments addiction at the mo since last week when she asked for advice for some from eBay. Told her to screw eBay and OZtion since they're flooded with fakes! That lucky woman might be going to LA in August so its MAC paradise for her!


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 13, 2008)

Welcome Stella!


----------



## tree brunette (Aug 15, 2011)

dear boudoir blonde

  	stumbled on this website by chance
  	saw ur thread of 2 yrs ago
  	hoping ur active on specktra
  	re recommemding make up course in perth??
  	any advice??
  	mainly for personal make up / friends


----------



## bis (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra Stelle  :welcome:


----------



## sgr2008 (Aug 19, 2011)

welcome ! even if I love using other brands, I could not live without Mac !!!


----------

